# Neufchatel? or Labneh? Which direction to go for cheesecake?



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd really like to turn some of my dexter milk into whichever cheese would work best for a stand in for the store bought type of cream cheese I could use for a cheesecake. 

I've got a low carb cheesecake recipe I am always integrating more farm fresh ingredients with-- and I'd kinda like to see about doing a chocolate or strawberry cream style cheese pie where you whip the cheese in with cream and your flavor, spoon it into a graham crust and fridge it.

I'm trying to decide if I should do the Neufchatel for this, or if a basic cream cheese made from strained yogurt is sufficient?

Yes people, in a TEOTWAWKI situation I am concerned about sustainable cheesecake recipes.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd go with Neufchatel type...closer to cream cheese...only difference is that it's made with whole milk rather than cream only.
I've not tried to make any cream cheese or Neufchatel type with my cow's milk yet...I make chevre with my goat's milk and am all set on having that on hand.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Goats are not yet in milk, sadly  cow milk is my option of the hour.


----------

